# Dove Ilusionist



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2014)

Pretty good dove illusion act...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 6, 2014)

He's pretty good, technically speaking.

Here's a mini-rant ... I wonder exactly when it was that magicians stopped dressing elegantly and began looking like street-thugs? 

For thousands of years magicians were among the most stylishly and impressively dressed among the performing arts, always appearing in first ceremonial robes and, much later in the Victorian era, in proper evening clothes. Even as late as the "Golden Age of Magic" (1875-1948) magicians wore tuxedos or morning coats as a matter of routine. 

So when did they start looking like homeless people? 

Magic began it's slow slide into oblivion in the '50's, when television became the prime mode of entertainment. In 1962 Johnny Carson began as host of _The_ _Tonight Show_ and with it came his love of conjuring.

Still, he was always dressed in a simple yet elegant suit. 

Maybe it was _The Magic Show_, a 1974 Broadway play featuring Doug Henning as a youthful magician who dressed in the height of hippie fashion with bell-bottomed jeans, a flowery shirt and a beaded sash worn as a belt.  

The last decade has seen almost every single stage magician dressed (when they ARE dressed - many perform nearly nude in Vegas) like either bikers or terrorists. They want to appear young and hip, to appeal to their target crowd that also has forgotten how to dress. 

Yet again another example of how modern entertainment, in seeking to appeal to the lowest common denominator of the public, has re-created itself in hobo chic.


----------



## Ina (May 6, 2014)

Good rant Phil. :wave:


----------



## That Guy (May 7, 2014)




----------

